# Turkey and Duck Necks?



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

I ordered a bag of duck necks from hare-today (won't be here until the 28th), mostly as a sampler (2lbs) because one of my local suppliers will be getting bulk duck necks in by the next delivery shipment in January but I wanted to try them before I bought at least 30lbs. And a new supplier will have turkey necks in 30lb bulk. I was in the grocery store and saw the last package of turkey necks, a little over 2lbs so I picked them up. It was cut into about 6 decent sized pieces and I gave Rayne the longest piece and Colby the thickest piece to go along with their canned Salmon and beef heart. So I decided to freeze Colby's portion and only partial thaw. He was done with it in about five minutes, the same amount of time it takes him to finish off a fully thawed chicken leg quarter. So my question is, are the grocery store necks significantly smaller than what I will probably get when I buy them in bulk? I want to say the longest piece was about 6 inches with the rest being about 5 to 5 and a half inches. Otherwise I don't see the duck necks being a challenge for him at all. If I get duck necks should I try to freeze a couple together for a challenge? Also the new supplier has turkey carcasses which they describe as nice and meaty. Should I consider getting those instead for him? None of the bones I give him seem to be a challenge.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

doxieluv said:


> So my question is, are the grocery store necks significantly smaller than what I will probably get when I buy them in bulk?


In regard to turkey necks, yes, the grocery store had trimmed them down from the size I would expect you to get in bulk. They are BIG and long.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I buy adult tom turkey necks in bulk. They can weigh close to 1 lb a piece. They are thick and about 12-14 inches long.

The young hen turkey necks are not quite as big when you buy them in bulk and unprocessed. Maybe 8-10 inches long, and about 10 oz or so.


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks. I was wondering why people with much larger breeds than a dachshund were feeding turkey necks and talking about how long it takes them. He's breezing through these bones and begging for more in record time. I want him to have to work a little harder so he can scrape more tartar off his teeth. Anyone know about the turkey carcasses? Or what bones I could try to feed him to make him work a little harder without worrying about his teeth?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and some dogs are power eaters....my corgi mix can get through a turkey neck, a duck neck, an emu rib, and a turkey carcass, any part of it, in record time with those teeth of hers.

if it were my dog, i'd get all three


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

doxieluv said:


> Thanks. I was wondering why people with much larger breeds than a dachshund were feeding turkey necks and talking about how long it takes them. He's breezing through these bones and begging for more in record time. I want him to have to work a little harder so he can scrape more tartar off his teeth. Anyone know about the turkey carcasses? Or what bones I could try to feed him to make him work a little harder without worrying about his teeth?


I just fed my 12lb Doxie a tom turkey neck this morning. He took about 10 minutes to get through a very thick one. You may try feeding a turkey neck frozen or partially frozen.

Oops! I just read your original post and didn't realize you did freeze them! Um, maybe the ones you are feeding are not as thick as the ones we get in bulk? Or, you have some big time power chewers. Well, I would try turkey backs and carcasses, as you mentioned, and also when you order your turkey necks in bulk, make sure you are getting "tom turkey necks", that way they will be the larger ones as compared to "hen turkey necks".


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think a turkey carcass would be a harder bone.....i'm trying to remember back to the days when i was feeding turkey....backs were pretty hard, necks were hard.

i wonder if he could get through beef ribs.....that's what we give for a work out, but neither of my dogs can eat the bone...man, they do enjoy them....

mine get single ribs...you could give yours a rack....making sure, of course, the amount of beef is accurate.....or even three ribs attached...

you do have a power eater. wow.

oooooh...lamb necks...but the whole ones not the ones you might get from a grocery store. those are cut already. 
pork necks. again whole...maybe even beef necks......but whole ones, not cut.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The thing about turkey necks with my dog is that he can eat them completely with his back teeth. It's hard to find bones that he has to pick at with his canines. since he will pick at a rib bone until the meat is gone before he breaks the bone, I give him those some.

I gave him a turkey neck today that was 1 pound three ounces. It was a monster!!!


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

My friend got a rack a beef ribs but I've been going back and forth on whether or not to feed them. They feel pretty dense and not as meaty as I thought they'd be. I figured if I held it he would be fine but he's really passive and whiny if I hold his food. I don't have any cheap connections for lamb and pork makes him so gassy he could clear a room with a silent but deadly bomb. I can get goat in February. Would that be comparable to lamb?


I'll definitely have to call and see if they are tom turkeys necks. Does anyone know the average price for turkey carcasses? They're selling them for 80 cents a pound. I'm wondering how meaty they are. I might be better off just getting them their own turkey when they're discounted after Christmas? Hmm. 



xellil said:


> The thing about turkey necks with my dog is that he can eat them completely with his back teeth.


This is how both of mine are, usually they'll crunch up the bones on their back left teeth and the rest of the teeth aren't really getting as polished. Every once in a while they will switch sides/angles but not often.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's why i like beef ribs.....they don't eat the bone, but they use their front teeth, both of them, to get the meat off the bone...


----------

